# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  В 2013 году компания Plextor покорила мир

## Labs

В минувшем году так же, как и в предыдущем, компания Plextor была отмечена многочисленными наградами. В этот раз накопитель Plextor M5 Pro завоевал престижную премию Hardware.info UK Award 2013 в номинации лучший SSD. Данную награду, присуждаемую по результатам голосования читателей, нелегко получить, но компании Plextor удалось выиграть, обогнав в этой гонке Samsung. Заслуженная победа – это не только признак отличной репутации M5 Pro, но и показатель роста узнаваемости бренда Plextor.

Критики высоко оценивают стабильность, производительность SSD от Plextor, а также соотношение цены/качества, что и помогает компании завоёвывать мировые награды. Мы предлагаем вам ознакомиться с некоторыми отзывами из последних обзоров на высокопроизводительный M5 Pro Xtreme, компактный M5M mSATA и простой M5S SSD.

*Настоящая электростанция – M5 Pro Xtreme.* 

M5 Pro Xtreme продолжает коллекционировать награды, собрав за последние три месяца 13 наград из 87 полученных. Постоянно обновляемая прошивка M5 Pro помогает завоёвывать награды по всему миру: от Израиля до Португалии, от Великобритании до Польши. Устройство получило следующие отзывы: «отличное соотношение цены/производительности» (Test Praktiker, Германия), «результаты различных тестов подтверждают реалистичность заявленных характеристик Plextor, SSD IOPS также на высоком уровне» (Hardware-Test, Дания), «превосходная производительность во всём» (Skratchwiz PC, Великобритания).

*Компактный и мощный – M5M*

Мы переходим к SSD, который обладает характеристиками и преимуществами настольных накопителей Plextor и вмещает их в ультракомпактный форм-фактор - M5M. В последнем квартале M5M был удостоен награды в Hardware-Mag (Германия), Twaekers (Бенилюкс), Extreme Performance (Overclockear, Испания) и завоевал награду Gold award (HW Legend, Италия). HW Legend тщательно протестировала M5M и обнаружила «высокую производительность в каждой области» в сочетании со «стабильностью работы». Критики были впечатлены «отличной поддержкой со стороны производителя». По утверждению Overclockear «не было выявлено ничего, что можно было бы улучшить».

*Идеальный баланс – M5S.* 

К списку наград прибавились страны Европы, Скандинавии и Азии, благодаря M5S. Этот отличный по соотношению цены/качества SSD сохраняет отличное качество сборки Plextor и гарантирует высокие скорости чтения. В битве с OCZ и Samsung FranzPC Польша отдала предпочтение M5S. Ключевую роль в этом вопросе сыграла надёжность. Норвежский сайт IT Pro описал  M5S так: «продукт, который мы можем со всей уверенностью рекомендовать к покупке».

*Вывод*

Мы упомянули лишь некоторые награды, полученные за последние месяцы 2013, но как вы можете убедиться, взглянув на изображения выше, за последний год компания Plextor пополнила копилку и другими премиями со всего мира. Такое большое количество наград – 87, полученных в 2013 году, укрепляет позиции Plextor на мировом рынке.

Более подробную информацию о наградах компании Plextor вы найдёте по ссылке: http://www.goplextor.com/asia/index.php/awards

----------

